# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم  الثلاثاء  25   ديسمبر 2012 (اخبار و اعمدة)

## عبدالله الليبي

* "أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله، والحمد لله، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير،
ربِّ أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعده و أعوذ بكـ من شر ما فيه و شر ما بعده
"اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك النشور"  صباح الخير . صباح معطر بذكر الله .. صباح برائحة امطار مكة المكرمة .. جعلها الله امطار خير وبركة علينا وعليكم. 
ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ
ﺗﺎﻛﻴﺪﺍ ﻻﻧﻔﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ : ﻣﺠﺪﻱ
 ﺷﻤﺲ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻘﺮ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ
 ﺛﻼﺛﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﻭﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻳﺘﻐﺰﻝ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻣﺘﻮﻛﻞ ﻳﻨﻀﻢ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺭﻛﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻴﻠﻴﻦ ..
 ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻬﺪﺩ ﺑﺎﻻﻧﻬﻴﺎﺭ ..
 ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ
 ﻳﻮﺟﻪ ﺑﺎﺭﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻲ ﻫﻤﺪ
 ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻝ
 ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻳﺘﻤﺴﻚ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻨﺤﻲ ..
 ﻭﺗﺎﺟﻴﻞ ﺯﻳﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﻭﻓﻴﻴﺮﺍ
 ﻟﻠﻘﻠﻌﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺨﺎﻃﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻭﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ
 ﺍﻧﻘﺎﺫ
 ﺻﻔﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ
 ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﺍﺗﺸﺮﻑ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﻗﺪﻡ
 ﻟﻰ ﻋﺮﺿﺎ ﻟﻦ ﺍﺭﻓﻀﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻢ
 ﻳﺤﺘﺮﻡ
 ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻲ ﻭﻋﻄﺎﺋﻲ
 ﻫﺎﺗﻒ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺮ
 ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺢ : ﻻ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﻴﻊ
 ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻰ
 ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻦ ﺍﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ
 ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ : ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﺳﻜﺖ
 ﻋﻦ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻭﻻ
 ﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻫﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻﺕ ﻻﺛﻨﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻴﻠﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻳﻮﺟﻪ ﺑﺘﺎﺟﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻰ
 ﻫﻤﺪ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﻤﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺑﺪﻭﻱ : ﺗﺪﺧﻠﻨﺎ ﻻ
 ﻳﺘﻀﺮﺭ ﻣﻨﻪ
 ﺍﺣﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺍﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻲ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﺔ
 ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻳﺸﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ
 ﻭﻳﺆﻛﺪ
 ﺗﻤﺴﻜﻪ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ
 ﺟﺪﻝ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺷﺮﻋﻴﺔ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺋﻲ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ
 ﺳﻘﻮﻁ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﻘﻔﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺎﺏ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺋﻲ : ﻧﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ
 ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻨﻔﺲ ﻃﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 .. ﻭﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻭﻫﻤﺪ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻝ
 ﺍﺣﻤﺪ
 ﻋﻤﺮ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻ
 ﺑﺎﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺏ
 ﻳﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ : ﺁﻣﻞ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻋﻘﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ

*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*رايع يا صفوة فهل من مزيد وجزاك الله خيرا
*

----------


## abuashruf

*شكرا الليبى
انت اخو عبدالرحمن الليبى؟
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*الحضري يتناسي خلافاته مع البرنس ويشيد بانضمامه للمريخ


 

12-25-2012
أكد عصام الحضري حارس مرمي المريخ السوداني علي سعادته بانتقال هيثم مصطفي  أسطورة الهلال السوداني الي صفوف المريخ بعد قام الهلال شطبه من قائمته  الأساسية مشيرا أن انتقال البرنس سيعطي المريخ قوة أكبر.

أضاف الحضري  أن المريخ مع انتقال مصطفي إليه سيصبح قوة ضاربة خاصة مع  امتلاك اللاعب بقدرات كبيرة يمتلكها في صناعة الفارق في المباريات مشيرا أن  غياب اللاعب عن الهلال سيؤثر علي الفريق.

كانت العلاقة بين الحضري وهيثم مصطفي متوترة في 2007 أثناء تواجد الحضري مع  الأهلي في مباراة الهلال السوداني بدوري المجموعات لدوري أبطال افريقيا  عقب مشادة بينهما في القاهرة تطورت الي اهدار دم الحضري في لقاء العودة.

يذكر أن الهلال قام بشطب هيثم مصطفي منذ أسابيع وسط غضب جماهير الهلال من  الإدارة ليقوم اللاعب بعدها للتوقيع للمريخ الغريم التقليدي للهلال والقطب  الثاني في السودان.

كواربيا
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*

الزاوية تكشف مكالمة الفريق عبدالله مع البرنس عقب الاستقالة 





هاتف  الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى نائب رئيس المريخ المستقيل لاعب الفريق الجديد  وقائد الهلال السابق هيثم مصطفى ، عقب تسليم حسن عيسى لاستقالته للمكتب  التنفيذي لنادي المريخ مساء الاحد ، وعلمت الزاوية ان  الفريق عبدالله اكد  للبرنس خلال محادثته معه ، ان استقالته لاعلاقة لها بهما هو وعلاء الدين  نهائيا ، وذكر له انه يعتبره مثل ابنه ، وسيكون من اكثر الداعمين له خلال  مشواره في المريخ هو وزميله علاء الدين يوسف 















*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباح الخير عبدالله
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*الفريق  عبدالله حسن عيسي يسلم استقالته من مجلس المريخ للمفوضية رسميا



كتب: علي الزغبي
 تسلمت مفوضية تسجيل الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم امس رسميا  صورة من الاستقالة التي تقدم بها الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى نائب رئيس نادي  المريخ امس الاول الي سكرتير النادي ، اكد ذلك لقوون امس مولانا زكريا يونس  مفوض تسجيل الهيئات الشبابية الرياضية بالولاية ونفي استلامهم  لاية  استقالات من اعضاء مجلس المريخ بخلاف استقالة نائب الرئيس وعليه وحسب نص   المادة 113 من لائحة قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم لعام  2008م فان استقالة نائب رئيس المريخ ستكون نافذه بعد مرور 15 يوماً من  تقديمها مالم يتم سحبها.
 وتشير قوون الي ان استقالات اعضاء مجلس المريخ التي تردد تقديمها للسيد سكرتير النادي اذا لم  تسلم صور  منها للمفوضية ويمر عليها 15 يوما تكون غير نافذة.وحتي هذه اللحظة فان  مجلس  المريخ شرعي لوجود 9 أعضاء بعد استلام المفوضية لاربع استقالات  واعتمادها لاستقالة الثلاثي الرئيس جمال الوالي والمهندس عبدالقادر همت وجمال احمد عمر الكيماوي  

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*بالقانون والنظام الاساسي  
قوون تؤكد مجلس المريخ فقد شرعيته رسميا امس 
كتب: هيثم محمد علي  
تحصلت «قوون» على معلومات مؤكدة على ما نحو ما تميزت به امس بتواصل موجة  الاستقالات لمجلس المريخ والتي ارتفعت للعدد ثمانية ظهر امس بعد ان تقدم  نائب الامين العام متوكل احمد علي ليتم الاعلان رسميا عن فقدان المجلس  لشرعيته حسب النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ خلافاً لما نشر المادة (38) والتي  تقول في تفسير المواد النظام الاساسي المادة (38) تقر مواد هذا النظام  الاساسي بما لا يتعارض مع القوانين او اللوائح الصادرة بموجبه وفي حالة  تعرض اي نص في النظام الاساسي مع اي نص في اللوائح الصادرة بموجبه تسود  احكام القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه بما لا يتعارض معه اما بالنسبة  لقانون هيئة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم والتي تقول بان المادة (26)  لهيئات الشباب والرياضة يفقد المجلس شرعيته باستقالة «نصف الاعضاء + 1»  وبالنسبة لنادي المريخ الآن استقال ثمانية اعضاء من المجلس وبالتالي افتقد  المجلس لشرعيته وكشف مصدر قانوني لقوون بان الاستقالات لمجلس الادارة تقدم  للمجلس وليست للمفوضية وانها تقدم للمفوضية لحفظ الحق القانوني بكتابة  تاريخ الاستقالة وسحبها خلال 15 يوماً.           

بعد موجة الاستقالات الجماعية للاعضاء
قلق وسط قواعد المريخ ومطالبة بالاسراع في تعيين لجنة تسيير
 عمت موجة من الغضب والتخوف انصار نادي المريخ امس بعد تقدم نائب الامين  العام متوكل احمد علي باستقالته رسميا ظهر امس ليرتفع عدد المستقيلين الى  ثمانية اعضاء بقيادة رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي  ونائبه الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى بجانب نائب امين الخزينة جمال الكيماوي  ونائب الامين العام متوكل احمد علي والكابتن عبد الرحمن زيدان والمهندس عبد  القادر همد والدكتور محمد الريح بجانب طارق سيد المعتصم حيث تبقى فقط  الامين العام عصام الحاج وامين الخزينة خالد شرف الدين بجانب مولانا ازهري  وداعة الله ودكتور اسامة الشاذلي ودكتور هشام يس وحسن يوسف ممثل المناشط  وطالبت قواعد المريخ الوزير الولائي الطيب حسن بدوي بالاسراع في الجلوس مع  اهل المريخ للاعلان عن لجنة تسيير لقيادة امور النادي قبل انطلاقة الموسم  الجديد حتى لا يهدد الفراغ اعداد الفريق للموسم القادم.



*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*كيماوي المريخ يصل من مصر ويتابع الاوضاع:
 وصل البلاد مساء امس الاول السيد جمال احمد عمر عبد السلام «الكيماوي»   نائب امين خزينة نادي المريخ من العاصمة المصرية القاهرة بعد ان انجز عددا   من المهام العملية الخاصة والتقى بحارس الفريق الدولي عصام الحضري واكد الكيماوي بانه ظل لصيق باحداث الساحة المريخية والمستجدات وآخرها ضم ثنائي الهلال السابق البرنس هيثم مصطفى بجانب علاء الدين يوسف مشيداً بالخطوة كما كشف الكيماوي عن متابعته لتفجر الاوضاع بالنادي وتواصل الاستقالات لمجلس الادارة مطالبا بالاحتكام لصوت العقل.

والي المريخ يتابع الأوضاع من الامارات:
 حرص رئيس المريخ الدكتور جمال الوالي على متابعة احداث ناديه وموجة   الاستقالات الجماعية لاعضاء مجلس الادارة من مقر اقامته بدولة الامارات   العربية المتحدة حيث اجرى الوالي اكثر من اتصال باعضاء المجلس والاستفسار   حول الاوضاع بالنادي وتسيير النشاط.

بعد مواقفهم القوية:
 مطالبة بتعيين الفادني والحارث والسفير عبد المحمود في لجنة التسيير
 طالب اعضاء لجنة التعبئة الجماهيرية لنادي المريخ الجهات المسؤولة بعد   فقدان المجلس لشرعيته رسمياً امس بالاسراع في تكوين وتشكيل لجنة تسيير   بنادي المريخ ورشح اعضاء لجنة التعبئة بجانب عدد كبير من الانصار قطب   النادي على حامد الفادني لقيادة المجلس بجانب السفير عبد المحمود عبد   الحليم واللواء مدني الحارث للأمانة العامة بجانب الملا عمر حجوج لامانة   الخزانة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالله الليبي
					

الفريق  عبدالله حسن عيسي يسلم استقالته من مجلس المريخ للمفوضية رسميا



كتب: علي الزغبي
 تسلمت مفوضية تسجيل الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم امس رسميا  صورة من الاستقالة التي تقدم بها الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى نائب رئيس نادي  المريخ امس الاول الي سكرتير النادي ، اكد ذلك لقوون امس مولانا زكريا يونس  مفوض تسجيل الهيئات الشبابية الرياضية بالولاية ونفي استلامهم  لاية  استقالات من اعضاء مجلس المريخ بخلاف استقالة نائب الرئيس وعليه وحسب نص   المادة 113 من لائحة قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم لعام  2008م فان استقالة نائب رئيس المريخ ستكون نافذه بعد مرور 15 يوماً من  تقديمها مالم يتم سحبها.
 وتشير قوون الي ان استقالات اعضاء مجلس المريخ التي تردد تقديمها للسيد سكرتير النادي اذا لم  تسلم صور  منها للمفوضية ويمر عليها 15 يوما تكون غير نافذة.وحتي هذه اللحظة فان  مجلس  المريخ شرعي لوجود 9 أعضاء بعد استلام المفوضية لاربع استقالات  واعتمادها لاستقالة الثلاثي الرئيس جمال الوالي والمهندس عبدالقادر همت وجمال احمد عمر الكيماوي  







وين متوكل الذي ملأ الصحف ضجيجاً متصدراً العناوين بأنه قد تقدم باستقالته منذ يومين !!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*
الإستقالات تلغي زيارة هيثم وعلاء لنادي المريخ 

ألقت أجواء الاستقالات التي تواصلت في مجلس المريخ اليوم الاثنين بظلالها على الترتيبات المسبقة التي تمت ليقوم الثنائي علاء الدين يوسف  وهيثم مصطفى بزيارة الاستاد ودار النادي للقاء رواد وأعضاء نادي المريخ،  وطلب اللاعبان تأجيل برنامج الزيارة واتفق أعضاء مجلس الادارة على ذلك نظرا  لاهتمام أعضاء ورواد النادي بما حدث خلال الساعات الماضية، لا سيما  والفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى ومتوكل أحمد علي قدما استقالتيهما برغم زيارة  الثنائي لهما في منزل الأول ومكتب الثاني، وبرغم الوساطات التي قام بها  طوال الساعات الماضية محمد الشيخ مدني رئيس المجلس التشريعي بولاية  الخرطوم، واتفق الجميع ( هيثم وعلاء وأعضاء المجلس ) على ان الوقت ليس  مناسبا بالمرة للحضور للنادي. 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
متوكل احمد علي يتقدم باستقالته ومجلس المريخ يفقد شرعيته




تأكيداً لما تميزت به قوون امس

كتب: هيثم محمد علي
تأكيداً لما تميزت به قوون امس فقد قام نائب الامين العام لمجلس المريخ  السيد متوكل احمد علي بتقديم استقالته رسمياً من المجلس وتسليمها للمكتب  التنفيذي للنادي ظهر امس وذلك في اعقاب تداعيات انضمام ثنائي الهلال السابق هيثم مصطفي وعلاء الدين يوسف حيث ارتفع عدد المستقيلين الى ثمانية اعضاء بقيادة رئيس النادي الدكتور جمال الوالي  بجانب نائبه سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى ونائب امين الخزينة جمال  الكيماوي بجانب نائب الامين العام متوكل احمد علي والاعضاء المهندس عبد  القادر همد ومحمد الريح بجانب العضو المعين طارق سيد المعتصم ليفقد مجلس  المريخ شرعيته رسمياً ومن المنتظر ان تقوم المفوضية بعد استلامها  للاستقالات بمخاطبة الوزير حسن البدوي رئيس المجلس الاعلي للشباب والرياضة  بولاية الخرطوم للاعلان عن لجنة تسيير للنادي لمدة 6 اشهر حسب القواعد  العامة لتسيير نشاط النادي والاعداد للجمعية العمومية لاختيار وانتخاب مجلس  ادارة جديد بالتشاور مع اهل المريخ

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
بقلم  
 الاستاذ نادر الداني   الحديث عن لاعبي وسط المريخ وفي معيتنا الان اللاعب الحريف الذي يتمتع  بمهارات عالية في الاستلام والتمرير والتقدم واللعب بلمسة سحرية حتى ان  البعض من جماهير المريخ رشحه ليكون خليفة للملك فيصل العجب انه لاعب وسط  المريخ المتألق دوما فيصل موسى صاحب القدم السحرية التي تعزف اجمل الالحان  ففيصل موسى لاعب فنان وكان دوما عند دخوله في مباريات المريخ تتفاءل به  الجماهير فهذا اللاعب يتمتع كما ذكرنا بميزة الاحتفاظ الجيد بالكرة والتوغل  بها وهو ايضا صاحب تمريرة رائعة في المناطق الامامية ولكن فيصل في الموسم  الماضي صادق الاصابة فابعدته عن الجماهير وبالتالي كانت مشاركته محدودة  ورغم المشاركات المحدودة الا انه استطاع وخلال الفترة الوجيزة التي يلعب  فيها ان يظهر بمستوى جيد نال استحسان الجماهير وكان في بعض المباريات هو  الحلقة التي حققت الفارق وكان لها الكلمة في تحقيق الانتصار للمريخ .
  عيب اللاعب الوحيد هو انه لا يشارك في العمليات الدفاعية وغالبا ما يستسلم  للرقابة الصارمة لو فرضت عليه ولكن هذا العيب يعتبر ضئيل بالمقارنة مع  الايجابيات التي سردناها لهذا اللاعب فهو يحتاج الى الدعم عند الاستحواذ  والى الظهور لتسليم الكرة وفتح الخانة وهو يجيد لعب الون تو ولعبات الخد  وهات وغيرها من الالعاب التي تحتاج الى موهبة خاصة .
 فيصل موسى تعول  عليه جماهير المريخ كثيرا في هذا الموسم وتؤمل الجماهير في عودة اللاعب بعد  فترة التوقف ليقدم كل ما عنده حيث ان اللاعب كما اسلفنا تعرض للاصابة مرات  عديدة والتي حرمته من تقديم كل ما عنده من فنيات ومهارات في كرة القدم  والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل يستطيع فيصل موسى ان يقدم نفسه للجماهير بصورة  افضل مما كان عليه في الموسم السابق ؟ هذا ما تتسأل به جماهير المريخ  وتنتظر ان يقدم لها هذا النجم الكثير المثير في الموسم الجديد

*

----------


## abuashruf

*كارثة ومصيبة
ليس فى الاستقالات 
ولكن فى حال المريخ الذى وصل لهذا الهوان
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*الادارة بالازمة
*الساحة مليانة احداث وحودادث صباحات الملاعب اسماعيل مخاوي 

  
 
 
*فقلنا نشرب قهوة سريعة مع احباب اون لاين
*ناس الحكومة شغالين معانا باسلوب الادارة بالازمة اي اختلاق الازمات لمدارة الازمة الحقيقة
*البلد تعاني من ازمات اقتصادية وازمة مواصلات وازمة دواء .. الحكومة مصرة علي مجلس البرير الفيه خمسة انفار يا اخوانا دا كلام
*الشعب بدا يتململ بجاي تم شطب هيثم مصطفي في نفس اليوم فترك الناس احداث  طلاب دار فور واحداث ازمة المواصلات وانقلب النقاش حول سيدا .. والاعتصام  من جامعة الخرطوم الي نادي الهلال !!
*خليكم معاي !!
*سيبك من الهلال هسة مجلس المريخ دا مالو ؟؟
*ادب الاستقالة ادب جميل ويجب ان يرسخ ويؤطر له في كافة المجتمعات عشان كل زول قصر يمسك ورقة وقلم ويكتب استقالته
*لكن هنا ؟؟ كلام عجييييب
*الاستقالة حرد .. (من حردان) عشان ما كلموني لي وما شاوروني
*انت شاورتنا نحن الجبناك بالانتخابات وقلت لينا عايز استقيل ؟؟؟
*ولا عشان كرامتك ونفسك تركت الامانة الحملناك ليها وعملت ماشي ؟؟
*ولا برضو دا اسلوب الادارة بالازمة ؟؟
*وانا عندي ازمة .. وربو وسل وسحائي !! وهاك (الازمة) دي لزوم الحفر
*عصام الحاج سليل العمالقة ابو العائلة والحاج شاخور
*ياخ ابو العائلة دا في يوم واحد شطب تمانية لاعبين اساسين دون ان يرمش له جفن
*ما سمعنا جقلبة ولا استقالات ولا يحزنون
*ود الحاج ماشي بالنهج السليم وهو استئصال الفساد واسعاد العباد
*عليك الله شوفو فرحة الصفوة بعد تسجيل الثنائي ماف زول زعلان الا عدد قليل من الناس ومصيرهم يرجع ويتراجع
*تقول لي شنو وتقول لي منو ؟؟
*دخل القش وما قال كش !!
*ستقالة متوكل والسنهوري !!!
*هههههه نحن لاقين .. لكن ما اتأخرتو !!
*ياخ حفلة ب150 جنيه ؟؟
*وفي نفس الوكت في ناس معانا في نفس هذا الوطن ما لاقين حق الفطور ؟؟
*ولا توب يتغطو بيه من البرد !!!
*وتقول لي ايمان لندن ؟؟
*لو ما حرموها انا بقول اي زول دفع مبلغ زي دا وحضر حفلة وفي ناس جيعانة وبردانة وفي معسكرات اللاجئين حراااام عليه 
*وزير المالية لقاها فرصة ومرر موازنته الجديدة من بين اقدام (بيضة) هيثم مصطفى
*بعد ان (راوغ) علاء الدين يوسف (بالجلابية) مقررا عدم زيادة الاجور في الموازنة الجديدة
*وازن ساااي وزوووول جايب ليك خبر
*راوغ الشعب كله في غفلة خط الدفاع الفاتح خشمو بين اتحاد البلدية وزريبة العيش

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
 ) ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻴﺔ ..( ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ !!.. 
كرات عكسية / ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ 
 * ﻻ ﺗﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺘﻨﺎ، ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﺳﻤﺎً، ﻳﻮﻣﺎً ﻳﻤﻀﻲ ﺍﻻّ
 ﻭﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻓﻌﺎﻝ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺗﺨﺒﻄﻬﺎ ﻭﺗﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺗﻬﺎ .. ﻭﻻ ﺗﻤﺮ
 ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﺍﻻّ ﻭﻳﺼﺎﺣﺒﻬﺎ ﺧﻄﺄ ﻳﻌﻴﺪﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ !!..
 * ﻗﺒﻞ ﺷﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﺧﺘﻠﻒ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ .. ﻓﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﺍﻻّ ﺍﻥ ﻗﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﺑﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺗﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ )ﻳﺎ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻻ ﻧﻄﻔﻴﻬﺎ !!..(
 * ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻟﺠﺪﻝ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻲ ﻃﻮﻳﻞ ﻻ ﺗﺰﺍﻝ ﺍﺣﺪﺍﺛﻪ
 ﺗﺪﻭﺭ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻤﻴﺔ .. ﻭﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻳﺘﺒﻌﻪ
 ﺍﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻑ ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﺗﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻻﺷﻜﺎﻟﻴﺔ !!..
 * ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﺎﺭﺕ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻭﻻ
 ﻳﺰﺍﻝ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﺧﺘﻠﻒ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﻊ
 ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻓﺘﺎﺑﻌﻨﺎ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﻭﻣﺴﻠﺴﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺎﺭ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ !!..
 * ﺍﻟﺜﺎﺑﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺷﻜﺎﻟﻴﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﺃﺩﺏ
 ﺍﻻﺧﺘﻼﻑ ﻭﻧﺠﺪﻫﻢ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎً ﻭﺑﻼ ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺀ )ﻳﺸﺨﺼّﻨﻮﻥ ( ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ
 ﻭﻳﺘﻄﻠﻌﻮﻥ ﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ )ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻴﺔ ( ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺛﺒﺖ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﻭﺻﻒ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ
 ﺑﺤﺖ !!..
 * ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﺎﺗﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺩﻓﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ ﻟﻼﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ !!..
 * ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻜﺘﺎﺗﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻧﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﺳﻤﺎً ﺭﻏﻢ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺘﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻬﻤﺎ
 ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻏﻼﻕ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎً !!..
 * ﺍﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﻒ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﺍﺩ           
 ﻓﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﻔﺮﺩ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﻟﻮ
 ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺧﺎﻃﺌﺔ ﻭﻓﻲ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺤﻠﻬﺎ !!..
 * ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻌﻴﺸﻪ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺘﻨﺎ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ
 ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻄﻮﻝ ﻣﺪﺍﻩ ﻷﻧﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻋﺘﺎﺏ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺠﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺛﻮﺍﺑﺖ ﻣﺤﺪﺩﺓ !!..
 * ﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻲ ﺩﻗﻴﻖ ﻭﺑﻨﻴﺎﺕ ﺗﺤﺘﻴﺔ ﻭﺃﻧﻈﻤﺔ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ
 ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺳﺘﺴﺎﻫﻢ ﺣﺘﻤﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺗﻔﻌﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﻠﻘﺔ ﺑﺎﻳﺠﺎﺩ
 ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺬ ﻭﻣﻮﺍﺭﺩ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺟﻴﻮﺏ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﺍﺩ !..
 * ﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﻔﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻈﺮﺓ ﻻ ﻭﻟﻦ ﺗﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺘﻨﺎ ﺍﻻ
 ﺣﺎﻝ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﻌﺘﺎﻕ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪ
 ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻄﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﻄﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ !!..
 * ﺍﻥ ﺗﻌﻄﻞ ﻋﺠﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺘﻨﺎ ﻋﻼﻗﺘﻪ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺑﺄﺻﺤﺎﺏ
 ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻌﺘﻘﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻧﻌﺘﺎﻕ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻳﺪﻳﻬﻢ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ
 ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺘﻬﻢ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻭﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻠﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ
 ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﻮﺩﺓ !!..
 * ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺿﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻫﺎﻥ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺘﻨﺎ
 ﻭﻣﺨﺎﺻﻤﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﻤﻨﺼﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺘﻮﻳﻴﺞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻻﻗﻠﻴﻤﻲ !!..
 * ﺫﻫﺐ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﺩﺭﻳﺲ ﻭﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﻭﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﺄﺗﻲ ﻏﺪﺍً ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺫﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻭﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻏﺪﺍً
 ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﺳﻴﺒﻘﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻫﻮ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ !!..
 * ﺿﺤﻜﺖ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻋﻠﻤﺖ ﺍﻥ ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺤﻖ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺖ
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺏ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻻ ﺗﺘﻌﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﺴﺘﻤﺎﺋﺔ ﻋﻀﻮ ..
 ﻭﺭﺩﺩﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ !!..
 * ﻭﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻳﻀﺎً ﻻ ﺗﺒﺘﻌﺪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﻮﺭ ﺍﻋﻼﻩ ﻭﺭﻏﻢ
 ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺘﺴﺎﺀﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ

 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*استقالة الرباعي اولى ثمار الخطأ الاداري 

 حروف كروية - عبد المجيد عبد الرازق
لم يكن هناك قرار اخر لسعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي والسيد متوكل احمد  علي والسيد محمد الريح والكابتن عبدالرحمن زيدان غير الاستقالة من مجلس  ادارة نادي المريخ  ليحافظوا علي وقارهم وماء وجههم وليؤكدوا انهم لن يكونوا تبعا او يتنازلون  عن قناعاتهم ولايسمحوا لشخص ان يحقق عن طريقهم مايصبوا اليه او لينتصر  لرايه.
 سجل الرباعي موقفا بطوليا وقدموا درسا لكل هواة المناصب وانتصروا لانفسهم  وتنازلوا عن مقاعدهم بكرامتهم وخرجوا من قاعة المجلس مرفوعي الراس بعد ان  قالوا كلمتهم التي اسمع بها من به صمم وتركوا (الجمل بماحمل) لمن يعتقد انه  يمكن ان يفرض رايه علي كل الناس حتي لو استعمل اسلوب الطبطبة ولجأ  للوساطات عبر الاصدقاء لمعالجة مافعله بهم واقناعهم بقبول الامر الواقع.
 واحدة من مشاكل المريخ دائما انه كلما اخطا لاعب او مدرب او تعثر الفريق  يطالبون الناس بتقبل الواقع والعمل بمبدا عفي الله عما سلف واعتقد ان  استقالة الرباعي هي بداية لتصحيح هذا الفهم الخاطئ وان المحاسبة يجب ان  تسود حتي لايستغل اي شخص موقعه وضعف عدد من زملائه ليمرر اجندته ويطعن  زملائه من الخلف  علي حساب قيم ومورثات المريخ .
 ماكنا نتمني ان ينهار المجلس بهذه الصورة وقد انتقدنا من قبل السيد جمال الوالي  في توقيت الاستقالة التي كان يفترض ان يقدمها عقب انتهاء فترة التسجيلات  وبداية الاعداد رغم قناعتنا بالاسباب وانتقدنا  الثنائي المهندس عبدالقادر  همت والسيد جمال احمد عمر علي الاستقالة لان الاسباب لم تكن مقنعة  ولكن  لااحد يلوم الرباعي علي الخطوة التي اقبلوا عليها فلااحد يرضي لنفسه ان  يغيب عمدا الا رجل ضعيف .           
 خسر المجلس رجال يحتاجهم العمل الاداري بعد ان وضعوا بصمة واضحة فلااحد  ينكر الدور العظيم الذي ظل يقوم به سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي حتي قبل  ان يتقلد منصب في الادارة  يدعم بماله وفكره  وفي صمت ويقدم النموذج  الاروع في التجرد ونكران الذات واثبت السيد متوكل احمد علي ان مستقبل   العمل الاداري في المريخ في امان وهو يتحمل عبئ العمل التنفيذي وينال ثقة  كل زملائه ويتصدي لكل من يمث المريخ من خلال اجهزة الاعلام ولااريد ان  اتحدث عن الكابتن عبدالرحمن زيدان الذي لايختلف اثنان علي كفاءته وتاريخه  كلاعب ومدرب واداري في النادي يشفع له.
 ومؤسف ان يجبر شخص مثل السيد محمد الريح الذي يعتبر واحد من اعظم المكاسب  المريخية في الفترة الاخيرة رغم انني لم اتعرف بمعرفته ولكن اجمع الكل عليه  داعما بماله في صمت وبعيد عن الاضواء وقد ازداد احتراما في نظرنا وهو يركض  المنصب حفاظا علي كرامته.
 استقال اكثر من نصف المجلس ووضح العيب الكبير في النظام الاساسي لنادي  المريخ الذي نص علي ان المجلس لن يفقد شرعيته الا باستقالة الاربعة ضباط  جميعا بمعني حتي لوبقي شخص واحد وهو من الضباط الاربعة يبقي المجلس شرعي  وتقوم الجمعية العمومية بانتخاب اعضاء يكملون العدد وهو امر يخالف مبدا  الديمقراطية ولابد من تعديله في اول جمعية عمومية.
 الان اصبح مجلس المريخ يتكون من ست اعضاء فقط والنادي مقبل علي التزامات  كبيرة كما علمت امس من السيد خالد شرف امين المال وعلي راسها ضرورة توفير  سبعين الف دولار شهريا هي مرتبات الجهاز الفني واللاعبين الاجانب ومبالغ  اخري لمرتبات الوطنيين والمعسكرات والسفر وان معسكر تونس يحتاج الي خمسين  الف دولار ويقال ان دخل المريخ في الموسم الجديد محجوز بسبب ديون بعض  الشركات وبالتالي لانطالب اهل المريخ رغم راينا في المجلس الفضل كما يقول  الزميل بابكر سلك ان (يقعدوا فراجة) فلابد من تحرك لتوفير المال والعمل علي ايجاد مخرج.
 المريخ بدأ الان يدفع ثمن ماقام به من اطاحوا بالقرار الاول وربنا يستر. 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*

 عشرة اعوام وانتم مهمشين ! 

بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم
 
 لحق الاخ متوكل احمد على نائب الامين العام بنادى المريخ  بقطار الاستقالات وانضم لبقية زملائه من الجناح الاخر الذين سبقوه بقرار  الاستقالة ليرتفع عددهم الى سبعة اعضاء , الا ان مجلس الادارة لازال يحتفظ  بشرعيته وفقا للنظام الاساسي للنادى الذى يقر بحل المجلس فى حالة استقالة  الضباط الاربعة مجتمعين بينما الوضع الحالي يتطلب من المفوضية الدعوة  لجمعية عمومية لملء المناصب السبعة الشاغرة ,, ولكن فى كل الاحوال فان  استقالة نصف اعضاء مجلس الادارة لابد ان تلقى بظلالها على مستقبل العمل  الادارى بالنادى وتهدد حالة الاستقرار التى ظلت تميز المريخ عن بقية  الاندية منذ عشرة سنوات حيث ظلت معظم المجالس السابقة متماسكة متناغمة  ومنسجمة فى اداء عملها والقيام بكل واجباتها ولم تعانى من اى خلافات او  انشقاقات حتى فى ظل وجهات النظر المتباينة وتعدد الاراء فى بعض القضايا الا  انها لم تصل الى مرحلة الاستقالات الجماعية التى تعصف بمجلس الادارة  الحالي ,, ولا يخفى على احد الاسباب التى دفعت هؤلاء الاعضاء لتقديم  استقالاتهم الواحد تلو الاخر منذ ان تم التعاقد مع ثنائى الهلال المشطوب هيثم مصطفى  وعلاء الدين يوسف والاسلوب الذى تم به استصدار القرار من داخل الاجتماع  الاخير الذى دعا له الامين العام عصام الحاج ونقض به القرار الاول الذى رفض  فيه المجلس تسجيل الثنائى , رغم ان كل الاعضاء المستقيلين لم يكشفوا عن  الاسباب صراحة باستثناء سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي نائب رئيس النادى  الذى صرح بان ماحدث مساء الخميس الماضي هو مادفعه للاستقالة !!
لا احد يمكن ان يؤيد ويقبل بغياب المؤسسية عن العمل الادارى او يرضى بان  يتم تهميشه من جانب جناح او فرد داخل مجلس الادارة حيث ان لكل عضو كامل  الحق فى ان يدلى برأيه فى كل القضايا المطروحة التى يتم حسمها بالاجماع او  بالاغلبية الميكانيكية الا ان هذا لاينفى ان ظاهرة الانفراد بالقرار  والتهميش فى مجالس ادارات نادى المريخ السابقة ظلت هى السائدة فكل الاعضاء  الذين تعاقبوا على العمل الادارى بالنادى ومن بينهم بعض الاعضاء الذين  تقدموا باستقالاتهم حاليا قد عانوا من هذه الظاهرة فى مراحل سابقة حيث  كانوا لايعلمون بالقرار فى قضايا اساسية الا من خلال الصحف او يتم اخطارهم  بها لاحقا دون ان يكون لهم رأى ايجابى او سلبى فيما تم الاتفاق عليه بين  رئيس النادى جمال الوالى ومن يكلفهم ببعض المهام الخاصة ومن بينهم اشخاص من  خارج مجلس الادارة ومع ذلك لم يصدر من هؤلاء الاعضاء اى رد فعل يدفعهم  للاستقالة او الاحتجاج الرسمي بل ظلوا صامتين ومتمسكين بمقاعدهم طوال  الفترة التى ظل فيها السيد جمال الوالى رئيسا للنادى ,, فماهو الجديد اليوم  الذى دفع هؤلاء لتقديم استقالاتهم ؟ فالذى قام به عصام الحاج فى تسجيل  ثنائى الهلال اليوم - وان كنا نرفضه ولانقره - الا انه لايختلف عن ممارسات  سابقة شملت تسجيل محترفين اجانب والتعاقد مع مدربين لاعلم للاعضاء بهم الا  بعد وصولهم مطار الخرطوم !! فالحالة الوحيدة التى احتج فيها عضو على قرار  اتخذه جمال الوالي  كان هو الاستاذ محمد جعفر قريش عندما كان يشغل منصب الامين العام وذلك  احتجاجا على التعاقد مع المدرب المصرى حسام البدرى ثم عاد من جديد ليمارس  عمله !! باستثناء هذه الحالة ظل الجميع يبصمون على كل القرارات التى تصدر  من رئيس النادى بل لا ابالغ اذا قلت بان حتى اعضاء المجلس الحالي لم يكونوا  على علم بكل خطوات التفاوض والتعاقد مع المدرب الكوكى الا من خلال الصحف  ومع ذلك لم يبادر ايا منهم بتقديم استقالته ,, فالتهميش فى مجالس ادارات  المريخ ليس وليد اللحظة وانما هى ظاهرة موجودة منذ عشرة سنوات !


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالله الليبي
					



عشرة اعوام وانتم مهمشين ! 

بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم

لحق الاخ متوكل احمد على نائب الامين العام بنادى المريخ بقطار الاستقالات وانضم لبقية زملائه من الجناح الاخر الذين سبقوه بقرار الاستقالة ليرتفع عددهم الى سبعة اعضاء , الا ان مجلس الادارة لازال يحتفظ بشرعيته وفقا للنظام الاساسي للنادى الذى يقر بحل المجلس فى حالة استقالة الضباط الاربعة مجتمعين بينما الوضع الحالي يتطلب من المفوضية الدعوة لجمعية عمومية لملء المناصب السبعة الشاغرة ,, ولكن فى كل الاحوال فان استقالة نصف اعضاء مجلس الادارة لابد ان تلقى بظلالها على مستقبل العمل الادارى بالنادى وتهدد حالة الاستقرار التى ظلت تميز المريخ عن بقية الاندية منذ عشرة سنوات حيث ظلت معظم المجالس السابقة متماسكة متناغمة ومنسجمة فى اداء عملها والقيام بكل واجباتها ولم تعانى من اى خلافات او انشقاقات حتى فى ظل وجهات النظر المتباينة وتعدد الاراء فى بعض القضايا الا انها لم تصل الى مرحلة الاستقالات الجماعية التى تعصف بمجلس الادارة الحالي ,, ولا يخفى على احد الاسباب التى دفعت هؤلاء الاعضاء لتقديم استقالاتهم الواحد تلو الاخر منذ ان تم التعاقد مع ثنائى الهلال المشطوب هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف والاسلوب الذى تم به استصدار القرار من داخل الاجتماع الاخير الذى دعا له الامين العام عصام الحاج ونقض به القرار الاول الذى رفض فيه المجلس تسجيل الثنائى , رغم ان كل الاعضاء المستقيلين لم يكشفوا عن الاسباب صراحة باستثناء سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي نائب رئيس النادى الذى صرح بان ماحدث مساء الخميس الماضي هو مادفعه للاستقالة !!
لا احد يمكن ان يؤيد ويقبل بغياب المؤسسية عن العمل الادارى او يرضى بان يتم تهميشه من جانب جناح او فرد داخل مجلس الادارة حيث ان لكل عضو كامل الحق فى ان يدلى برأيه فى كل القضايا المطروحة التى يتم حسمها بالاجماع او بالاغلبية الميكانيكية الا ان هذا لاينفى ان ظاهرة الانفراد بالقرار والتهميش فى مجالس ادارات نادى المريخ السابقة ظلت هى السائدة فكل الاعضاء الذين تعاقبوا على العمل الادارى بالنادى ومن بينهم بعض الاعضاء الذين تقدموا باستقالاتهم حاليا قد عانوا من هذه الظاهرة فى مراحل سابقة حيث كانوا لايعلمون بالقرار فى قضايا اساسية الا من خلال الصحف او يتم اخطارهم بها لاحقا دون ان يكون لهم رأى ايجابى او سلبى فيما تم الاتفاق عليه بين رئيس النادى جمال الوالى ومن يكلفهم ببعض المهام الخاصة ومن بينهم اشخاص من خارج مجلس الادارة ومع ذلك لم يصدر من هؤلاء الاعضاء اى رد فعل يدفعهم للاستقالة او الاحتجاج الرسمي بل ظلوا صامتين ومتمسكين بمقاعدهم طوال الفترة التى ظل فيها السيد جمال الوالى رئيسا للنادى ,, فماهو الجديد اليوم الذى دفع هؤلاء لتقديم استقالاتهم ؟ فالذى قام به عصام الحاج فى تسجيل ثنائى الهلال اليوم - وان كنا نرفضه ولانقره - الا انه لايختلف عن ممارسات سابقة شملت تسجيل محترفين اجانب والتعاقد مع مدربين لاعلم للاعضاء بهم الا بعد وصولهم مطار الخرطوم !! فالحالة الوحيدة التى احتج فيها عضو على قرار اتخذه جمال الوالي كان هو الاستاذ محمد جعفر قريش عندما كان يشغل منصب الامين العام وذلك احتجاجا على التعاقد مع المدرب المصرى حسام البدرى ثم عاد من جديد ليمارس عمله !! باستثناء هذه الحالة ظل الجميع يبصمون على كل القرارات التى تصدر من رئيس النادى بل لا ابالغ اذا قلت بان حتى اعضاء المجلس الحالي لم يكونوا على علم بكل خطوات التفاوض والتعاقد مع المدرب الكوكى الا من خلال الصحف ومع ذلك لم يبادر ايا منهم بتقديم استقالته ,, فالتهميش فى مجالس ادارات المريخ ليس وليد اللحظة وانما هى ظاهرة موجودة منذ عشرة سنوات !





والله انت اعطم صحفي مريخي 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا عبدالله الليبي على الابداعات

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*لبس العربية ودور النظارة 
‏   من هنا وهناك  هيثم صديق‏    
قال ليك واحد هلالابي مش الاتحاد العام
من ضمن الجماعة البيبكو وينوحوا ديلك
صاحبوا قال ليه:لما هيثم سجل للمريخ عملت شنو
قال ليه:ولا حاجة لبست عربيتي ودورت نظارتي ومشيت البيت
لا ياخ
ولا متأثر
ناس الهلال ديل بقوا زي المتأثرين بالسيول والفيضانات
عايزين اغاثة
مناديل ورق
مناديل قماش
وبعد البكاء ده بيكابروا
ذكروني نكتة الترزي االقي نفسه في حتة مقطوعة
قعد يخيط فيها
ويقولوا ليك سجلنا سيدي بيه
سيدي بيه اللي انت جاي تقول عليه
ده ما بجيب ليكم حاجة
ذكروني نكتة البخيل الرسل ولدو الدكان عشان يجيب ليه جبنة بمية
الولد جاء راجع لابوه وقال ليه: سيد الدكان قال ليك تعال الحس السكين!!
الواحد لو ما عندو حارس زي الحضري
مدافع زي باسكال
محور زي علاء الدين
صانع العاب زي البرنس
مهاجم زي كلتشي
مشجع زي الجنيد
امين عام زي عصام
رئيس طوالي لايك الوالي
علامة مميزة يعني
ويقولوا ليك البرنس حا يعمل ليكم شنو
زي الاستاذ القال للتلميذ:دخل لي كلمة ناقص في جملة مفيدة
التلميذ قال ليه:و(ناقص) تقول لي اعربها كمان
نحن يعني نلعب كورة قبل الدوري والاستعداد علشان نوريكم البرنس بيعمل شنو
والله حاجة غريبة جد
بعدين مافي اي مشكلة ممكن تسموا محمد احمد البرنس
سيدوووووه
زي واحد عربيتو قديمة وما قادر يبيعها
صاحبو قال ليه اعمل ليها علامة برادو ممكن تتباع معاك
صاحبوا عمل الفكرة دي
بعد مدة اتلاقوا مع بعض
الصاحب سأل سيد العربية :انشاء الله بعت العربية
الزول قالهو انا بليد ابيع لي برادو
غايتو ناس الهلال ديل تسجيل هيثم وعلاء عمل فيهم عمايل
الواحد تلقاه صاري وشو زي طرف توب المرة العجوز
ويقول ليك ويبقي الهلال
في زول قال المريخ سجل الهلال
يقولوا ليك طمبل طمبل...نشيل طمبل
كلتشي كلتشي....نشيل كلتشي
سيدا سيدا نشيل سيدا
بقوا زي الهلالابي العرس
يوم الدخلة المرة قالت ليه :انا كنت معرسة قبل كده
قال ليها شنو ده ...طوالي انا التاني
تسجيل هيثم ده عمل فيهم عمايل
انا لي صاحب هلالابي ليه يومين بقول لي:هيييي يا انت..(اسمي معقدو)
البرير قالوا بقي زي المزهلل
كتب ليه شيك غلط ما قدر يشطبو!!!
والجرايد البكاية تعيد في نشر الاتفاقية
ده الجس البعد الضبح ااا الحبان
وعايزين يجرموا جمال الوالي في حركة غبية
زي الزول العايز يكتل مرتو
ختّ ليها مسدس في الشوربة!!
موضوع هيثم ده عمل للجماعة حاجة احتار فيها الطب
مرض جديد
وفي جماعة زي الجمهور البتلقاه بين الشوطين مشي وراء المرمي التاني
زي المشجعين البيجروا علي المرمي الفيه ركلات الترجيح
في جماعة جوا مع البرنس للمريخ
اوع يكونوا من الكسروا طابق شاخور
المثل بيقول : لا تبصق في بئر فقد تضطر للشرب منه يوما ما
واستاذنا رمضان قال ان البرنس يمكن ان يعود بعد موسمين
يعني ما عجوز
التورتة بتاعة البرنس علي محمد عبد الماجد
ولازال اخون يعيشون علي الوهم
ان الثنائي لن يقدم شيئا
هو انا ما قلت ليكم نكتة الاتنين
اتنين بيشربوا في سيجارة
الاول قال للتاني:ممكن تمشي علي دخان السيجارة
التاني قال: ولو طفيتها انا اقع اتكسر
سيدا ده نحن ما حا نديه فنلة فيها رقم
حا نخليه من (البدون)
بالطريقة دي المنتخب بيمرق من نادي المريخ
يجينا ديدا وكاريكا
عشان يتأقلموا علي الجو
والبرير ده ممكن يشطب في اي لحظة
زي الماذون الما لقي شغل مشي طلق مرتو
الخلاصة ان هيثم وعلاء في المريخ
وعلي الاخوة هناك ان يعيشوا مع هذا الواقع

0رايكم شنو نعمل تصويت علي الاتفاقية)
اي اتفاقية عملت لتخرق
امشوا اشتكوا
مش انتوا اشتكيتوا في البرقاوي وكسبتوا

*

----------


## سامرين

*الف شكر عبد الله الليبى
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

والله انت اعطم صحفي مريخي 





ما لازم يكون يا ود البقعة بقينا بتاعين نقد بس شكلك كدا راسم علي منصب مساعد الامين العام من زمان تكسر تلج لعصام الحاج ههههه
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
أبو القوانين يفتى بشرعية  مجلس المريخ بناءً على النظام الأساسي للنادي، ويكشف عن الخطوة التالية 
مخاوف في المريخ من المرحلة المقبلة 
 *الخرطوم : مجذوب حميدة: جمعية عمومية مرتقبة والفريق فاروق يشيد بأعضاء المجلس ويطمئن الأنصار 
  إرتفع عدد الأعضاء الذين تقدموا بإستقالاتهم من مجلس إدارة نادى  المريخ إلى سبعة أعضاء ذلك بعد الإستقالة الجديدة التى رفعها الاستاذ متوكل  أحمد على ( نائب السكرتير ) نهار أمس وسلم نسخة منها للمكتب التنفيذى  وأخرى للمفوضية وكان ستة من أعضاء المجلس قد إستقالوا وهم ( الدكتور جمال  الوالى - الفريق عبدالله عيسى - المهندس عبدالقادر الزبير همد - جمال أحمد  عمر عبدالسلام - المهندس محمد الريح سنهورى -الحاج عبدالرحمن زيدان -    طارق سيد المعتصم ) ويذكر أن عدد أعضاء  مجلس المريخ المنتخبين اربعة عشر  عضوا وهذا ما رسخ إعتقادا لدى الكثيرين أمس  فحواه أن إستقالة أكثر من نصف  الأعضاء يعنى إنهيار المجلس وفقدانه للشرعية والوضع القانونى، ولكن نظام  المريخ الأساسى حسم الإجتهادات و له رأى أخر حيث يوضح فى المادة ( 24) ما  يلى ( في حالة خلو أي منصب من مناصب مجلس الادارة تجري المفوضية انتخابات   وفي حالة خلو مناصب الضباط الاربعة مجتمعين يعتبر حل للمجلس وتجري انتخابات  لاختيار مجلس ادارة جديد ) مما يعنى أنه حتى وإن إستقال كل الأعضاء ولم  يتبق سوى ضابط واحد فإن شرعية المجلس ستظل باقية  
*وحسما للجدل الدائر  فقد إتصلنا بالأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدنى بوصفه أحد  خبراء القوانين الرياضية وصاحب لقب ( أبو القوانين ) ونقلنا إليه تساؤل  الشارع المريخى  حول شرعية مجلس المريخ من عدمها بعد إستقالة سبعة من  أعضائه وجاء رده قاطعا وواضحا، مشيرا إلى أن النظام الأساسى لنادى المريح  حدد وبوضوح الطريقة التى يفقد بها المجلس شرعيته ( كما موضح فى السطور  أعلاه حسب منطوق المادة 24 بشقيها  أ- ب  ) وأضاف الأستاذ ود الشيخ أن  الخطوة المقبلة والمرتقبة والقانونية هى أن تنعقد جمعية عمومية يكون غرضها  الأساسى إنتخاب أعضاء جدد ليسدوا الفراغ الذى شغر بإستقالة الأعضاء  المذكورين  
*متابعات الصحافة تشير إلى أن الوضع فى المريخ بات غير مطمئن وقد بدأ  القلق يسيطر على القاعدة الحمراء خاصة وأنه ومع كل يوم جديد تظهر إستقالة  الشئ الذى يشير إلى أن هناك خطأ فى موقع ما أو أن التفاهم والإنسجام الذى  كان يجمع بين أعضاء المجلس قد تلاشى تماما وفى هذا الصدد فقد حمل الكثرون  سكرتير النادى ومجموعته  ( أزهرى وداعة الله - أسامة حافظ - هشام يس - حسن  يوسف ) مسؤولية  نسف إستقرار المجلس على إعتبار أنهم فشلوا فى التعامل مع  الأحداث بهدوء ومن دون إنفعال عبر تكوينهم  لمجموعة ضغط ( لوبى ) ويرى  المريخاب أنه كان بإمكان الأستاذ عصام الحاج الوصول لإجندته بأقصر وأسرع  الطرق بدلا من إتباع (نظرية الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ) وبمعنى أكثر وضوحا فإن  تسجيل الثنائى هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف كان من الممكن أن يتم بقرار  جماعى وبموافقة كل الأعضاء.   
*على صعيد مختلف، فقد بدأت حركة كبار أقطاب المريخ وكوادره  الإستراتيجية  لبحث الأزمة ومن ثم التحضير للمرحلة المقبلة وكيفية تأمينها   وتحديد بدائل لسد النقص الذى طرأ على مجلس الإدارة بسبب الإستقالات التى  تقدم بها غالبية أعضائه وفى هذا الصدد فقد تحدث للصحافة الفريق أول ركن  فاروق حسن محمد نورالأمين العام لمجلس شورى المريخ مبديا أسفه على فقدان  المريخ لرجال يؤمنون به وأخلصوا له وأكدوا جدارتهم بقيادته مضيفا أنه من  الصعوبة فى هذا الزمن أن تجد من يقدم نفسه متطوعا للعمل فى مؤسسة عامة  يتطلب تسييرها تفرغا وتضحية وأموالا ضخمة، وكرر إشادته بالدكتور جمال  الوالى والفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى وبقية زملائهم فى المجلس على صبرهم  وصمودهم وتحملهم المسؤولية وتبليغهم للأمانة كاملة غير منقوصة. وعن توقعاته  للوضع القادم فى المريخ خاصة بعد الإستقالات التى قدمها سبعة من أعضاء  المجلس ذكر الفريق فاروق أن هذه الخطوة تعتبر مفاجئة ولم تكن فى حسبان أى  مريخى إلا أنه قال إن المريخ سيظل واقفا وشامخا ومستمرا، مؤكدا أن الفراغ  الذى حدث الآن سيتم سده، مناشدا جميع المريخاب بأن يلتفوا حول ناديهم  ويتجردوا ويقدموا الدعم بشتى أنواعه وأشكاله وطمأن الامين العام لمجلس  الشورى أنصار النادى بقوله إن ما يحدث الآن ما هو إلا سحابة صيف عابرة  وقريبا جدا ستعود الأوضاع إلى طبيعتها فى المريخ. 
علي صعيد آخر وبناء على رغبة وجهود بعض اقطاب نادى المريخ وجه الطيب  حسن بدوى وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم بارجاء النظر فى قبول  استقالة عضوى نادى المريخ عبدالقادر همد وجمال الكيماوى الى حين . يجدر  ذكره أن عدد من أقطاب نادى المريخ يقودون مبادرة للاستقرار فى المريخ  واثناء الاعضاء المستقيلين عن تقديم استقالانهم  . 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يخوض ست تجارب اعدادية بتونس والفريق يبدأ من الخرطوم
قبل البطولة الافريقية
اكمل المدرب الكوكي مشاوراته بخصصو اعداد المريخ للموسم الجديد والذي ينطلق في الخامس من يناير المقبل بملعب استاد المريخ ويتوجه بعدها الى مروي بعد الفحوصات الاولية للاعبين الوطنيين لاقامة معسكر داخلي لاسبوع بمروي تحت اشراف مدرب المريخ الكوكي والذ يتوقع ان يصل الي الخرطوم في الاول من الشهر المقبل برفقة اسرته ويتوقع ان يلعب المريخ خلال اعداده في تونس ست مباريات اعدادية تبدا امام النجم الساحلي وتنتهي بمواجهة فرق مستقبل المرسي التونسي ويتوقع ان يتيح خلالها المدرب الفرصة لكل اللاعبين من اجل تجهيزهم للموسم الجديد!
على صعيد اخر تلقي المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ اتصالا من اجانب الفريق والذين اكدوا وصولهم الى الخرطوم في الاول من الشهر المقبل من اجل الانضمام الى معسكر المريخ الاعدادي وكان المريخ قد استأجر شقق للاعبين الاجانب من اجل استضافة اسرهم فيما سيكون اللاعب كلتشي وباسكال متواجدين في شققهم القديمة.


*

----------


## على الصغير

*الاتحاد العام يتسلم  بطاقه  مهاجم المريخ موانزا
 ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﻪ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﻪ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻣﺒﻲ ﺟﺎﻛﺴﻮﻥ ﻣﻮﺍﻧﺰﺍ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻜﻤﻞ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺇﻧﺘﻘﺎﻟﻪ ﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺼﻞ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﻤﺮﻭﻧ


*

----------


## على الصغير

*الكيماوي يتمسك باستقالته ويؤكد دعمه اللامحمدود للمريخ !!
 تمسك نائب امين خزانة نادي المريخ جمال الكيماوي باستقالته من مجلس المريخ رافضا التدخلات واكد انه ملتزم بكلمة لمجلس المريخ وانه غير معني بتراجع بقية الاعضاء لانهم في الاصل عاهدوا الانصار على تقديم الاستقالة في حالة الاخفاق و قال انه سدعم المريخ ولن يتوقف على الاطلاق وان حبه للمريخ ليس من منطلق كرسي او منصب و انه سيخدم الاحمر مهما كلف الامر وكان السيد جمال الكيماوي قد حضر الى الخرطوم امس الاول بعد فترة نقاهة قضاها بالقاهرة و قال الذي كان الكيماوي الذي يتحدث لكفر ووتر انه سعيد بانضمام اللاعب هيثم مصطفي وعلاء الدين للمريخ وقال انهما اضافة حقيقية للمريخ وتمنى لهما التوفيق في مسرتهما الجديدة وتمنى جمال الكيماوي من جماهير المريخ الوقوف مع الثنائي وبقية اللاعبين في المرحلة المقبلة.


*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم 

الادارة تنجز معسكر مروي ..وتشرع في ترتيبات تونس

ابو القوانين ل (الزعيم) : النظام الاساسي يحمي مجلس المريخ من الانهيار االا اذا استقال الضباط الاربعة مجتمعين           

الوزير يرجئ قبول استقالتي همد وكيمياوي

الهلال يبحث مع مجدي سستاريوهات اقناع الفيفا باعتماد تسجيل الثلاثي

سادومبا يذرف الموع في قوون ويقول : اتشرف باللعب للمريخ

لاعب المريخ السابق ضمن قائمة الرصاصات النحاسية لامم افريقيا

الباشا : فرحت مرتين بالوسام الافريقي وصفقة البرنس وفييرا

وصول بطاقة موانزا والمريخ يترقب بطاقتي نديكومانا ومكسيم

مولانا ازهري : اكملنا كافة التفاصيل والخطوات لمعسكر مروي

اخطرنا اللاعبين الوطنيين والاجانب بالموعد المحدد

خلال 48 ساعه سنعلن عن اسماء مدير الكره ومساعد المدرب ..وتوقيت المهرجان لم يحسم بعد

الكوكي وطاقمه المعاون سيصلون في الرابع من يتاير ..وسنتعاقج مع هشام السيد عند وصوله

مدرب اثيوبيا التاهل للكان علي حساب السودان وضعنا امام ضفط

الاقطاب يواصلون دعم صفقة الثنائي

عبد الرحمن عباس : المريخ حافظ علي موهبة سودانية نادرة بالتعاقد مع هيثم

القرار يستحق الدعم من الجميع وقبول اعتزار ابن النادي العائد يجب ان يجد التاييد

داري مفتوحه لاي مبادرات تستهدف اثناء الوالي عن التنحي ولابد من جو مهيأ للانجازات

د محجوب صديق : هيثم وعلاء اصبحا ضمن المنظومة الحمرا

علي الجميع ان يتعامل مع الامر بنظرة فاحصة ونحن في المريخ لن نسمح بالمساس باي لاعب في فريقنا




 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*بوضوح شديد || عبدالله كمال
تراجــــــــــــــعوا 

 المادة (24) من النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ لعام 2008 والتي تحمل جاءت  تحت عنوان (خلو منصب مجلس الادارة) هي الوحيدة التي تتحدث عن حل مجلس  المريخ، وتنص الفقرة (أ) منها على أنه في حالة خلو أي منصب من مناصب مجلس  الادارة تجري المفوضية انتخابات تكميلية ، عدا خلو مناصب الضباط الاربعة  مجتمعين، بينما جاء في الفقرة (ب) أنه وفي حالة خلو مناصب الضباط الاربعة  مجتمعين يعتبر حل للمجلس وتجري انتخابات لاختيار مجلس ادارة جديد.
 ولم  يتقدم حتى الآن بإستقالته من الضباط الاربع لمجلس المريخ حتى الآن سوى  الرئيس جمال الوالي ونائبه الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى، بينما لم تتضح الصورة  كاملة بعد بالنسبة لأمين الخزينة خالد شرف الدين الذي تؤكد المصادر انه  سيتقدم بإستقالته الرسمية لمفوضية الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بولاية  الخرطوم في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة.
 ولا ينوي الامين العام  للمريخ عصام الحاج التقدم بإستقالته مما يضمن للمجلس الحالي حصانة ضد عدم  الشرعية، ويجعل المجلس مجبراً على عقد جمعية عمومية لملء مقاعد الضباط  الثلاث المستقيلين عن القيام بمهامهم لأسباب متفاوتة، وبقية أعضاء المجلس.
 لم نحاول سرقة لسان القانونيين، وحرصنا على إجراء إتصالات بأحدهم، وهو  ضليع في عمله ومن المشهود لهم، فأكد أن الحديث عن وجود تضارب بين قانون  هيئات الشباب والرياضة ولوائحه مع النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ امر لا أساس  له من الصحة، موضحاً ان القانون دائماً يتحدث عن (العموم) ويترك  (التفاصيل) للأنظمة الأساسية.
 ولمزيد من التاكد طلب مني القانوني  (الضليع) مراجعة قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم والذي توصلت  من خلاله إلى دقة معلومته وخطل كل الأقاويل التي اثيرت في هذا الخصوص.
  لو تقدم (المستقيلون) بإستقالاتهم من المجلس الاحمر، لأسباب خاصة مثل  (الزهج) وخلافه، فذلك من حقهم، وإن كانت الإستقالة إحتجاجاً على قرار قيد  الثنائي هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف فنطلب منهم النظر إلى الشعب المريخي  لمعرفة موقفه تحديدأ، وذلك لن يتأتى ما لم ينزلوا من (برجهم) العاجي  ويتواصلوا مع نبض الأنصار والمحبين.
 نعلم ان بعض (المستقيلين) حانقين  على عصام الحاج، ولكن يجب أن يعلموا أن (عصام الحاج) ليس هو (المريخ) وأنهم  يظلمون بقراراتهم هذه الكيان الاحمر الذي يحتاج في الوقت الحالي لإلتفاف  كل أبناءه وأن يعملوا يداً واحدة لرسم مستقبل زاهي لفرقة الزعيم.
 الحاج لن يستقيل، تلك هي الحقيقة الماثلة وبالتالي فإن المجلس محافظ على شرعيته.
 ثلاثون يوماً تفصلنا عن الجمعية العمومية التكميلية، وخمسة عشر يوماً عن  إعتماد المفوضية للإستقالات المذكورة بصورة رسمية، لذلك نتمنى أن يراجع  (المستقيلين) المواقف ويعودوا إلى الديار مواصلين العمل من اجل الزعيم  ومصلحته إن لم يكن تقديراً لمحاولات رأب الصدع التي قام بها الثنائي هيثم  وعلاء فمن اجل جماهير المريخ التي تعيش على أمل غد أفضل.
 شكوى غريبة
 للمرة الأولى يتكفل منتدى بدفع أموال مقدم التعاقد والرواتب للاعب ضمن  صفوف المريخ، لذلك وبدلاً من أن يحاول البعض الإصطياد في المياه العكرة كنا  نتوقع ان تجد الخطوة التي قام بها أعضاء منتدي محبي المريخ الشكر والتقدير  من كل المجتمع المريخي.
 الشكوى التي تقدم بها أحد وكلاء اللاعبين  ويقال أنه (مريخي) أغضبت الجميع، وعلمنا بخصوصها تفاصيل مهمة، لن نفصح عنها  الآن وسننتظر إلى حين إنجلاء الغبار الذي من الممكن ان تثيره في الكوكب  الاحمر على (ضآالته).
 نتمنى ان يسير جميع المريخاب على نهج (المحبين)  وأن لا يلتفتوا كثيراً لتلك التصرفات الغريبة.. مع كامل إحترامنا لحق  الوكيل في الحصول على (حقه) من اموال (المحبين)
 توضيحات
 تحت عنوان  (انجاز الباشا المجهول) كتب الدكتور سامي النويري خاطرة أبت نفسه إلا أن  يشاركني بها في زاوية (بوضوح شديد)، هاجم من خلاله النويري الإعلام الرياضي  على تجاهله غير المبرر لإنجاز (الود اللعاب) أحمد الباشا بإقتحام التشكيلة  النهائية للقارة الافريقية في العام (2012) و...... ، لكي لا أفسد عليكم  متعة الخاطرة اترككم معها في المساحة التالية.
 والله كم يؤلمنى ان لا  تهتم صحافتنا الكرويه بأمر اختيار احمد الباشا لتشكيلة افريقيا بواسطة  اللجنه الفنيه ولا تفرد له المساحات .. الخبر للصحف المحترفه كان يجب ان  يكون مانشيتا رئيسيا ليس قبله خبر وتفرد له الصفحات والمساحات اللازمه ..  فأنه ليس مجرد خبر والسلام وانما هو انجاز حقيقى فى زمن الاحتراف .. وهو  ايضا انجاز فريد ان يطفو اسم السودان فوق سطح الواجهه الافريقيه ويظل حاضرا  باسم وحيد هو الباشا ولعل الغبطه تملؤنى وانا اشاهد اسم الباشا وهو يتوسط  اسماء كبيره فى افريقيامثل يايا توريه لاعب وسط مانشستر سيتى الانجليزى  والمنتخب الايفوارى وكذلك واليكساندر سونغ نجم برشلونه الاسبانى ومنتخب  الكاميرون ويونس بلهنده نجم مونبيليه المطلوب فى ليفربول الانجليزى ونجم  منتخب المغرب .. او ديديه دروغبا ابرز لاعبى افريقيا فى العشه سنوات  الاخيره ولا انسى الماجيكو ومتصدر هدافى كاس العالم للانديه وافضل لاعب  الامم الافريقيه مرتين ابوتريكه المايسترو .. واحمد فتحى وستوبيلا سونزو  اقوى مدافعى القاره من وجهة نظرى وكريستوفر كوتونغو المختار كلاعب العام فى  افريقيا .. ليس حدثا عابرا يقرأ فى سطور وتنشغل منه الصحافه ( الوطنيه )  باحداث اخرى وان عظمت .. بل هو انتصار للوطن حطته مسيره رائعه فى هذا العام  للنجم الكبير احمد الباشا
 والملاحظ ان سيكافا لم يفتح الله عليها  بدخول هذه التشكيله .. مما يضفى شكلا اقليميا لتتويج نجم السودان .. اذ يجب  ان يكون رئيس اتحاد سيكافا سعيدا بتواجد احد نجوم المنطقه فى تشكيلة العام  الافريقيه ..
 لم تكن الصحافه الرياضيه منصفه مع هذا النجم .. بل لم  تكن منصفه مع انجاز سودانى فريد خلوق ظل يتطور فى صمت ويتفوق حتى على  المحترفين بمعدل مشاركات مبهر ومعدل تهديفى عالى وموهبه لا ينكرها الامكابر
 فمتى تعود الصفحات والصحف لممارسة دورها الوطنى والاحتفاء بما يستحق  الاحتفاء .. يستحق الباشا التكريم الصحفى والرسمى والشخصى له على ابقاء نار  السودان متقده فى المحفل الافريقى وهو مقصد مشاركات الرياضه عموما وكرة  القدم خصوصا .. انصفت الكاف السودان .. فهل فهل تنصفه ميديا الاعلام ؟؟

 


*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خير الليبى
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*المفوض الولائي : سنتعامل مع مجلس المريخ بنفس طريقة الهلال..ولامجال لعودة الوالي 




ذكر  زكريا يونس المفوض الولائي انهم سيتعاملون مع مجلس المريخ بنفس طريقة  الهلال والنيل الخرطوم واضاف : اذا كان العدد المتبقي مستوفي للنصاب سيتم  اللجوء الى التعيين واو الانتخاب لملء الوظائف الشاغرة اما اذا لم يكن  مستوفيا فسيتم حل المجلس والسلطة التقديرية ستعود للمفوضية . واكد  المفوض الولائي استحالة عودة الثلاثي المستقيل " جمال الوالي , جمال احمد  عمر , عبد القادر همد " الى مجلس ادارة المريخ الجديد الا بعد عقد الجمعية  العمومية واشار الى ان الاستقالات اذا مضى عليها 15 يوم تعتبر سارية ولا  يمكن لصاحبها سحبها بعد ذلك
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*
المريخ يحتفل بنجومه الجدد ومحمد موسى مديرا للكرة 




عقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعا بالمكتب التنفيذي بتاريخ الثلاثاء 25/12/2012 م وقرر ما يلي :
    1/ أطلع المجلس على الاستقالات المقدمة من بعض اعضاء المجلس وقرر مناشدتهم  لسحب الاستقالات والاستمرار في اداء دورهم في المجلس خاصة في هذه الفترة  الهامة من تاريخ المريخ ، كما امن المجلس على جهود الاقطاب المبذولة لإثناء  الأعضاء المستقيلين عن أستقالاتهم .
    2/إطلع المجلس على التقرير الذي قدمه مولانا أزهري وداعة الله حول معسكر مروي وقرر مايلي :
    ( أ) تسجيل صوت شكر وثناء لوحدة تنفيذ السدود لموافقتها الفورية لاستضافة المعسكر والخدمات والتسهيلات الكبيره التي قدمتها.
    (ب) تعيين السيد/ حسن يوسف رئيساً لبعثة مروي.
    (ج) الموافقة على طلب اللجنة العليا لأفتتاح المدينة الرياضية بكريمة  ببقاء البعثة لحضور الاحتفال ومشاركة فريق الشباب في الأحتفال يوم  17/1/2013
    3/ يهنئ المجلس لاعبه الخلوق الكابتن احمد الباشا بأختياره ضمن منتخب  أفريقيا والذي يعتبر تشريفاً للمريخ والسودان وقرر تكريمه خلال مهرجان  أستقبال اللاعبين الجدد .
    4/ تعيين الكابتن محمد موسى مديراً مكلفاً للكرة للقيام بمهام الاعداد للمعسكر الاعدادي .
    5/ قرر المجلس إقامة مهرجان جماهيري كبير تحشد له جماهير المريخ من كل  أنحاء ولاية الخرطوم والولايات القريبة للاحتفال باللاعبين الجدد وذلك قبل  بداية الاعداد يوم السبت الموافق 5/1/2013 م وكون لجنة للمهرجان برئاسة  الامين العام .
*

----------

